# Property legalisation



## MaggyJ (Apr 21, 2014)

Any views on new laws on legalisation of Greek property April 2014


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*property*



MaggyJ said:


> Any views on new laws on legalisation of Greek property April 2014


do you mean the legalisation of property that had or has some illegal areas to it.We paid to legalise a problem on our house last year but now the law has changed again,which means paying mechanics again,more paper work,basically stress.In septembr 2013 a new law came in,they had only semi-legalised for 30 years and could come back whenever it pleases them and extort more money,Im now about to investigate this new law and find out how much it should be before my mechanic tries to rip me off again.Some people have the whole house illegal,god help them,or on forest land,a multitude of problems,very important to be very careful of any purchase in greece because if its not picked up on then a new owner will take on the whole or part illegal problem and that is like having a restaurant where the local mafia keep threatening you for money as protection and if you dont pay you will find your place smashed up or on fire.I know of greeks who built houses,cottages,had building license approved by the local council but now 25 years on the council tell them....oh your on forest land,that should never have been allowed,you will have to pay us now to semi legalise your house,but we the government own the forest land that your house sits on,we may have to pull it down,even though the owner did believe they were purchasing normal land.There are maybe 200 people on that site who were forced to buy 1000 meters minimum originally,the council of state for greece has been refusing to allow these properties to become fully legal by paying to correct them,they say that planning laws cannot be compromised by money which the government badly needs,property owners will continue to hang from a noose because I doubt that greece will ever fully sort out their planning laws and the legalisation of these problematic buildings will remain out of their owners reach for decades to come.


----------

